# Sod's Law...



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I mated up my best adult dove doe (the mother of the silver doe that recently won best silver at Swindon) with my best dove buck. She had 7 bucks and 5 does, one of which was very runty. I took out the bucks and the runty doe. I've just checked them now that the fur's coming through and... and all four of the remaining does (which are massive chunky mice by the way) are bloomin' champagne selfs, which I have absolutely no use for and I'm trying desperately to breed out of my dove strain!!

And another one - I have also mated up 3 champagne tan does to a champagne tan buck and between them they've had fourteen bucks and four does.

I'm sure they all conspire against me... :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Can I join your club Sarah - I'm trying to get my creams going again but getting tiny litters if any at all - and only 4 does out of 5 litters, at least one of which isn't cream (ivory)! :roll:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, you're very welcome to join my club, after all misery loves company! :lol:

On a serious note, sorry to hear you're still having trouble, it's been at least a year now hasn't it?

Sarah xxx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't think it's that long (just feels like it). It's partly the mice and partly my fault (since I didn't breed much just before/after I went into hospital and some of the does got a bit old). Anyway I have a few young'uns growing up, just have to hope they breed me something half decent (and more does!!). On the other hand it seems like I won't be short of bucks for a while :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

You can chuck your champagnes down here!! hehee I need a few champ does for my lilac lines! 

Willow xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

If you want to come and get them I'll keep them for you. They'll be ready to go from the 5th of December. I can meet you at the train station if you like, there's a train from St Pancras to Kettering, it takes about 50 minutes.

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hmm... I'll see how much it is for the train (Moneys always a bit tight in Dec :x ) and when i'm off work and get back to you!! =o)

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*whine* I could use a couple of champagnes too.

My last round of breeding in the summer yielded very little, so I was freehanded with pairings. Now I have about 55 in the pink or furry with eyes still shut. It's exciting to hear al those little eekers going when I go in to the mousery, and even more exciting as they start to show their colors. Of course, I had a bunch of older meeces, and they are going as old meeces do; some of the girls groups in ten gallon tanks are down to two or three, and I'll have to introduce the groups to one another so they can be consolidated.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Sod's Law is happening to me, too!

In the last few months I've gotten two really nice agouti does from two different breeders and each of them has gotten terribly ill and been unable to breed, one with a cancer and one with persistent URI!


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

sods law happening here too ...... im hoping to get my silver tans going for showing next year and they all nearly bucks.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Why is there always a surplus of the colors one wants just out of reach? I've had better luck getting acceptable champagnes by accident. It's galling to breed a not-so-bad champagne to a not-so bad-champagne and have every farging baby turn out to look like silver or lilac(dove). The only good champgne in my mousery right now came from a feeder bin. Go figure!

I guess this is a good explanation for the uses of breeders with established lines of the hard colors.

Personally I derive great personal development from suffering through repeated attempts flailing helplessly while pinkies cascade in tanks all around me, offering a chance, but little hope...I'm sorry to say I love the uncertainty in the attempt, which brands me as an addicted mouser. It's like with good wine, it's better if the grapes have to suffer.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear about everyones' troubles! I have another one to add though. Another dove doe I mated to the same dove buck has produced a litter, which I culled down to four does - they're all really bright, pale silver! And again, these are some of the fattest, biggest babies I've bred. And the dad of both is my best buck, a gargantuan, manly monster, and I don't really want to use him too often if he's going to be throwing chams and silvers all the damn time. AAAARGH! Although silver is better to have in a dove line than champagne (as carrying champagne makes a dove look murky), and at least I have 6 young does that'll be ready to mate in three weeks...

Sarah xxx


----------

